# Tu devrais (devoir) en parler à Paul



## paulodef

Hola todos, y feliz 2010,

Como por favor traducirían :
"C'est une bonne idée, tu devrais en parler à Paul. Il peut t'aider."

"Lo tendrías que hablar con Paul"?

gracias


----------



## Pohana

Bonjour Paulo:

   Bonne année 2010, meilleurs voeux pour toute la vie !!!

   "_deberias comentársela/decirsela a Paul,_..."

  À +

  Pohana


----------



## yserien

Si, está bien Pohana, a mi juicio. Pero la propuesta del autor es también correcta. *Lo*  ya traduce *en* satisfactoriamente. (Lo tendrías que hablar con Paul) A mi juicio.


----------



## paulodef

Gracias Pohana y yserien!

Quizás entonces sale mejor:
"Lo tendrías que comentar a Paul"?


----------



## Miguel_l

Estaría un poco en desacuerdo; siento que la frase original tiene un sentido de "sugerencia" en lugar de un "deber" totalitario o de "permiso". 

El COD "en" hace referencia a lo ya comentado anteriormente (a lo que alude "C'est une bonne idée")

Pues al decir "tendrías que..." tiene el sentido de un "tener que" o un "deber" en cuanto a algo impuesto por una tercera persona o solicitando un permiso. 
Repito, suena más a sugerencia que a solicitud de permiso. Saludos.


----------



## Miguel_l

Finalmente, mi traducción sería: "[...] Deberías comentarlo a Paul"


----------



## paulodef

Claro Miguel,
Es más una sugerencia que un deber.
Que propondrías entonces?

Perdón, contesté antes de ver tu propuesta.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Pohana

Miguel_l said:


> Estaría un poco en desacuerdo; siento que la frase original tiene un sentido de "sugerencia" en lugar de un "deber" totalitario o de "permiso".


Bonsoir:

Estamos todos de acuerdo en la sugerencia. En el diccionario de la casa tenemos que "deber" en su forma intransitiva seguida de una forma infinitiva puede indicar probabilidad, además el verbo "comentar" no implica compromiso. Por otra parte, en el COD, el antecedente es femenino (la idea) entonces entre las opciones  "_es una buena idea, lo deberías comentar a Paul.  Él te puede ayudar_" o "_es una buena idea, deberías comentarlo a Paul_" o "_es una buena idea, deberías comentársela a Paul. Él te puede ayudar_" o simplemente "_es una buena idea, comentasela a Paul. Él te podría ayudar_", las dos últimas acuerdan "la" con el mencionado género, he ahi la base de mi primera propuesta. En realidad todas están bien, es sólo una cuestion de estilo. Paulo, fais ce que tu veux.

Bon courage !!!
À +
Pohana


----------



## yserien

Algo se me escapa : ¿es qué el verbo español deber y el francés devoir no tienen el misma significado, no implican ambos un deber/devoir ?


----------



## Miguel_l

No soy un experto en el tema de los "deberes" (verbos modales), pero una cosa sí te digo: hay diferentes tipos de deberes (de modo abstracto, si así lo prefieres); pueden ser un deber impuesto por una segunda o tercera persona, un deber totalitario ( ej. "Debes tener la edad suficiente para sacar una licencia de manejo"), de sugerencia ("Oye, deberías venir a la fiesta, va a estar súper"), etc. 

Mi punto es que existe variedad de "jerarquía" o niveles para modular el tipo de "deber" que queremos expresar.  Espero ser de ayuda.


----------



## Pohana

Bonsoir Yserien:

 En français "devoir" suivi d'un infinitif peut aussi indiquer la probabilité, l'hypotèse: _il doit avoir froid_, c'est possible, on n'est pas sûrs; _tu dois te tromper_, tu te trompes, selon moi. Ils se ressemblent pas mal, au fait.

À +
Pohana


----------



## inFusion

> "Lo tendrías que hablar con Paul"



Es perfecto.



Miguel_l said:


> "[...] Deberías comentarlo a Paul"



También está bien y significa lo mismo que la anterior, pero es necesario cambiar la preposición: "(...) Deberías comentarlo *con* Paul".

Saludos!


----------



## Pohana

Bonsoir:

   Justo cuando publiqué el post, leí a Miguel. En realidad las lenguas no son sólo un punto de vista, son estructura dinámicas, y tienen reglas aún en un entorno de evolución permanente. El detalle es, que cuando cambiamos de un idioma a otro lo más complejo (selon moi) es internalizar o sentir las diferencias o las similitudes de las palabras y de las expresiones traducidas.

À +
Pohana


----------



## Miguel_l

Moi, Je n'aurais point su l'expliquer d'une meilleure manière, *Pohana !.*

En cuanto a lo que comenta el colega *inFusion, *hay un hilo dedicado especialmente a "comentar a/con". Propongo que se visite dicho hilo para esclarecer cualquier duda que pueda presentarse como "ambigua". 

Hay un post en ese hilo que me llama la atención y prosigo a citarlo: 

"Comentar con = Intercambiar opiniones sobre algo con alguien"
mientras que "comentar a alguien" tiene una ligera pero sustancial diferencia. saludos.


----------



## Pohana

inFusion said:


> También está bien y significa lo mismo que la anterior, pero es necesario cambiar la preposición: "(...) Deberías comentarlo *con* Paul".
> 
> Saludos!



Bonsoir:
  Al inicio pensé lo mismo, pero como estamos con la tónica de la sugerencia, al decir "_deberías comentarlo *a* Paul_", significa que no garantizamos que Paul opine en el asunto, en cambio si decimos "_deberías comentarlo *con* Paul_" asumimos que Paul participará.
À +
Pohana


----------



## Miguel_l

No podría estar más de acuerdo con Pohana. Como sea, *aquí* dejo el vínculo del foro antes mencionado de "comentar a/con".


----------



## inFusion

Miguel_l said:


> No podría estar más de acuerdo con Pohana. Como sea, *aquí* dejo el vínculo del foro antes mencionado de "comentar a/con".



Insisto: si no quieres "*comentarlo con*", entonces deberás "*comentárselo a*". 

O sea, la frase sería "Deberías comentár*se*lo a Paul". 

"Deberías comentarlo a Paul" no es correcto. En cambio sí lo sería "*Le* deberías comentar *a* Paul...".


----------



## KATHALIN

Se me ocurren algunas formas para expresar lo mismo, desde el punto de vista de la acepción de sugerencia del verbo "deber"
 "deberías comentarlo con Paul" /"Deberías comentárselo a Paul"
"Deberías hablarlo con Paul"
Y,
"Podrías comentarlo con Paul" /Podrías comentárselo a Paul/ Podrías decírselo a Paul.
Quizá dependa del resto del contexto.
Un saludo a todos, hoy me estreno en el foro.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

inFusion said:


> Es sólo que "Deberías comentarlo a Paul" no me acaba de sonar perfecta...



Claro que no.

O dices:

- *Deberías comentárselo a Paul*

o:

- *Deberías comentarlo/hablarlo con Paul*


----------



## Miguel_l

Creo que aquí ya estamos, de alguna manera, tropezando con los complementos de objeto directo e indirecto (le,lo,la,los,les). Creo que es eso, ¿verdad, inFusion?. 
Entiendo que a tí te cuadra más decir " [..] comentárselo" en lugar de "comentarlo" (omitiendo el complemento "se"), ¿estoy en lo correcto?. Bueno, lo que pasa es que siento que sería cuestión de estilo (a mi gusto); pues estás repitiendo el objeto indirecto (comentár_*se*_lo *a Paul*), mientras que al decir "comentarlo a Paul" no se repite objeto alguno (ni directo, ni indirecto), sólo tienes un objeto de cada uno (¿qué comentar? (lo), ¿a quién? (a Paul) o pudiendo omitir " a Paul" lo dejamos en "Comentárselo" (¿qué, a quién?) Espero no hacerles confundir.

Sé que en la lengua hablada, coloquial o diaria, repetimos los objetos; pienso que es una mala costumbre, en lo particular.


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos:

Ya sabéis que en estos foros, sólo se analiza un asunto lingüístico por hilo, norma 2. 

Cierto es que la pregunta no estaba lo bastante centrada desde el primer mensaje, pero todo daba a pensar que la duda recaía sobre la traducción de "devoir".

tras haber contestado a este primer tema, luego habéis debatido de "comentar a/con"... ¡y ahora queréis lanzar el debate sobre los pronombres complementos! 

Este hilo queda cerrado a la espera de ver, este fin de semana, qué hacemos con ello.

Muchas gracias por participar con tanta dedicación , pero no os olvidéis de que tenemos reglas y que hay que aplicarlas. 

Bisous,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------

